# Is there any good reason why we should not feed Nutri Worms?



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Peeps,
Wanna try to see if I can gut load my tiny Nutri Grubs with healthy yummy food like bee pollen and crested gecko diet......maybe with a little baby porridge...fresh veggie - sheets says DO NOT FEED.......is there a good reason for that or is it just to keep it at the same size??
Have read a few culturing sites that say these grubs can really pack in food fast....would be so good to be able to chuck them in a tub of healthy gut loading food for a hr just before feeding my pets.......
So..any1 know??


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

I have never heard of nutri worms what are they?

Also what animal are you going to feed them to?


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

They are said to be the same as Phoenix worms...ie, black soldier larvae.....but a fair bit cheaper.
Got mine in today - small sized which is perfect for my Adult pdfs and electric blue geckos - as I think my phoenix worms were slightly too big for them.
Would really like to feed maybe 3-4 a week to each as healthy part of their diet....but somehow.....grubs that have not eaten for ages....doesn't sound very yummy.......


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

I breed black soldier flies during the summer months (not something that is possible for hobbyists in the UK) so know a fair bit about them. I find that they are more palatable to my reptiles when I starve them for a couple of days. I think they tend to create a lot of mess when they feed. I think this "mess" makes them less palatable. Although they are very high calcium they are also high fat , so make them a treat rather than a staple in my view. 

I would save your "super foods" for crickets etc.


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Ahhhhh thanks for that bit of info...gonna try that out - will place 5 starved ones one day and the other day 5 gut loaded to see any difference.....


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

I should have also explained that the favourite food of BSF larvae is rotting fruit/veg ! But I did find that they would eat half a tomato placed on the substrate. I would consider moving some into some damp vermiculite and placing a tomato on top of that. Worth a try maybe ?


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

EEwwwwww well not gonna feed them their favourite food!! no no no......will be trying shredded fresh ripe veg and fruit...yummy CGD.....porridge and other clean healthy options.........they prolly won't eat those foods now......well at least you have warned me so I am prepared...


----------

